# Laura B, Emile et al - Cappeln pic overload



## FrodoBeutlin (22 August 2010)

As usual, I took way too many pictures. Here is a selection - will have to do it in 2 parts, so, here pictures from the morning. Enjoy

So much history!






Victoria Max Theurer setting the example and schooling with a helmet






Gorgeous Responsible...aah, these poor stressed-out dressage horses!






Isabell schooling Satchmo in the main arena, in front of trainer Wolfram Wittig






Isabell's dog Benji






Entangled reins 






Satchmo after the training session, Isabell untacking






Helen Langehanenberg schooling Responsible in front of husband/trainer Sebastian






Sebastian is pretty easy on the eye 






Some people should be models not dressage riders! Gorgeous Jessica Werndl






Emile
























And during the test












Sorry about the light












Laura B schooling Telwell


















In front of her support team






Schooling Alf in front of trainer Klaus Balkenhol












Alf  






Eurostar breeches with logo on the thigh: *everybody* was wearing them!






And a video of Laura B schooling Telwell's piaffe and passage
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GL5mhtkTDh0


----------



## TarrSteps (22 August 2010)

SUPER pics!  How great to actually be there. 

It always makes me laugh how relieved GP riders look after a test - just shows what hard work going around a little rectangle can be!


----------



## Halfstep (22 August 2010)

Thank you! Lovely pictures. Responsible OLD has the most gorgeous face. Alf is just so Big and Orange, and everyone is ridiculously good looking. What is it about dressage riders?


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (22 August 2010)

I know! D'Agostino also has the most gorgeous face:






I am putting plenty more on FB as it just takes too long to upload them on here


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (22 August 2010)

TarrSteps said:



			It always makes me laugh how relieved GP riders look after a test - just shows what hard work going around a little rectangle can be! 

Click to expand...

True... and true for horses too  Satchmo asleep after his test


----------



## humblepie (22 August 2010)

Thank you for posting these in here.  I am not on facebook so wouldn't see them otherwise.  The photos are lovely and the behind the scenes shots are lovely.   I have a few from Hickstead and Aachen years ago which are really good places for watching working in etc.


----------



## doctordoolittle (22 August 2010)

Fantastic pictures! thanks for posting them


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (22 August 2010)

Thanks Humblepie. It's just that it takes so long and I feel nobody wants to see them anyway as not many people seem to be interested in what goes on abroad 

But I will try to post more of the Kur, later on today.

Halfstep, this is the horse that Emile rode in the prize giving. Please get him to plait his forelock next time


----------



## lucemoose (22 August 2010)

These photos are lovely, so nice to see the backstage areas so to speak and the different viewpoints rather than just obligatory poncey trot and canter shots from the tests. Thank you!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (22 August 2010)

Thanks!

Somebody else who should be modelling not riding 







Emile again 







And VMT's sparkly Austrian gloves!


----------



## Halfstep (22 August 2010)

What a pretty horse though!  don't recognise it, maybe he borrowed it from someone there!!!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (22 August 2010)

Good thinking! That is very likely, as I am sure he only competed Marquis and surely he wouldn't travel a horse all the way from the UK just for a prize giving?


----------



## bahumbug (22 August 2010)

Lovey pictures indeed! You obviously have a good 'photographer's eye'!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (22 August 2010)

No, I just like to take lots and lots and lots   But thank you


----------



## bahumbug (22 August 2010)

BTW For anyone who wants to look at results for Cappeln.....

http://eventcontent.hippoonline.de/520/520zeitplanDEU.htm?style=hippo


----------



## Halfstep (22 August 2010)

Emile just starting his test now


----------



## druid (22 August 2010)

Fab photos, thank you for posting!

Do you have any clear photos of the boots/wraps that Responsible is wearing?


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (22 August 2010)

Fab result for Emile, 4th both days! 

http://eventcontent.hippoonline.de/520/sta_erg/04_ergDEU.htm?style=hippo


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (22 August 2010)

druid said:



			Fab photos, thank you for posting!

Do you have any clear photos of the boots/wraps that Responsible is wearing?
		
Click to expand...

Boots are Eskadron, with possibly plain polos underneath?

(sorry, pic is huge but only way to show protections clearly!)


----------



## druid (22 August 2010)

Thank you - I couldn't work out was under the boots! 

(And oh to have calves that slim!)


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (22 August 2010)

Yes definitely bandages underneath, I zoomed in:







She is *all* incredibly tiny, she is really minute, á la Monica Theodorescu.


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (22 August 2010)

thank you! love them.

really not sure about the trend for wraps over polos......major heat build up surely???? but then a lot of the top people do it so......


----------



## KPM (22 August 2010)

Love the pics, thank you.  Find warm up ones often show alot more than the during the test ones 

Like breeches too...

Would love to see more if you have them?


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (22 August 2010)

I've got over 900 
Will upload some more tomorrow.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (22 August 2010)

KPM said:



			Love the pics, thank you.  Find warm up ones often show alot more than the during the test ones 

Click to expand...

Agree, which is why I always try and take at least one video from the warm up arena (while I very rarely take videos of tests)


----------



## Sol (23 August 2010)

Amazing photos


----------



## silverstar (23 August 2010)

Great photos. Some lovely horses.


----------



## icestationzebra (23 August 2010)

Lovely photos!

Some reminders why I'm not very good at dressage:

I'm too scruffy
I'm nowhere near thin enough
I'm too grubby
I'm too sweaty, red in the face and have hat hair
I don't have an entourage
I'm not good looking enough

Let's not even get down to ability 

thanks for sharing


----------



## horseywelsh (23 August 2010)

Thanks for sharing. I always enjoy looking at your photos from events abroad so please do post in the future - great to see the behind the scenes at places many of us will never get to see.


----------



## sillygillyhorse (23 August 2010)

Thank you for sharing these, great to see behind the scenes.  I am with ISZ on her comments which are wholly appropriate to me also!  

Love all the horses but even more importantly, for someone with a riding hat obsession, what make is the hat being worn in the first picture?


----------



## happihorse (23 August 2010)

Great photo's, thank you!  Like someone said previously, the warm up ones really interesting.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (23 August 2010)

Icestationzebra, ROFL, so true. I might also add that I don't have the radio/transmitter/speaker/whatever you call it. Every time I compete I feel so naked


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (23 August 2010)

sillygillyhorse said:



			Love all the horses but even more importantly, for someone with a riding hat obsession, what make is the hat being worn in the first picture?
		
Click to expand...

Brand is UVEX, but I don't know what the model is. Close-up:







There was another interesting hat which looked like a Vespa helmet! No idea what brand it was though. It was black and white and *almost* looked like leather!


----------



## jessamess (23 August 2010)

Fantastic pictures!!! 

I adore Alf... I watch the Horse Hero videos and especially love Laura's videos with Alf they have a very special relationship!!!

xxx


----------



## Booboos (23 August 2010)

Brilliant photos, thanks for sharing! Would love to see the FB ones, will PM you my FB details as I don't want to stalk you!!!


----------



## Tempi (23 August 2010)

http://www.uvex-sports.de/en/footer-kategorien/equestrian/technologies/

I really like that Uvex hat - I am going to get a new hat at some stage just for daily riding and quite fancy one of those.  I thought 200Euros was quite good for them too? Or maybe im out of the loop with hat buying as the last hat i bought was a topper and that was about 4years ago!!!


----------



## KPM (23 August 2010)

I have been searching online and can't find those Eurostar breeches anywhere...hmm...maybe they aren't available to mere-mortals yet..my bank balance is happier anyway!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (23 August 2010)

Well, 200 euros is significantly cheaper than a GPA!! And the website looks good, I love the fact it says it can be worn with glasses (I am terrified of riding with my glasses if I am also wearing my helmet)

In a tack shop in Holland they were selling a sparkly helmet (brand was something like Samshield) with a 1,000+ euros price tag


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (23 August 2010)

KPM said:



			I have been searching online and can't find those Eurostar breeches anywhere...hmm...maybe they aren't available to mere-mortals yet..my bank balance is happier anyway!



Click to expand...

Oh they *must* be available, lots of people were wearing them! Or is it just a clever marketing campaign? Laura B's white breeches were the same model, with the logo even more visible in black - but in the pictures I have it's always covered by the tailcoat.


----------



## KPM (23 August 2010)

1000 Euros for a helmet? Wow... and I thought some of the GPAs were expensive enough!

Can't see them on the Euro-star site FB, will continue to look as part of my work avoidance program today.


----------



## bahumbug (23 August 2010)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			Well, 200 euros is significantly cheaper than a GPA!! And the website looks good, I love the fact it says it can be worn with glasses (I am terrified of riding with my glasses if I am also wearing my helmet)

In a tack shop in Holland they were selling a sparkly helmet (brand was something like Samshield) with a 1,000+ euros price tag 

Click to expand...

Have you seen the range of sunglasses? Loving this! And earpieces for the hat for winter - I soooooooo want one!


----------



## Halfstep (23 August 2010)

I've been looking for the Eurostar breeches too (blushes). I can't even find them on the Eurostar website! And that had does look super smart.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (23 August 2010)

KPM said:



			1000 Euros for a helmet? Wow... and I thought some of the GPAs were expensive enough!
		
Click to expand...

http://divoza.com/shop/a.visit/4c7269580012398a2740c0a8c06406e8/ChangeLanguage/en

  The middle bit is covered in black crystals though!


----------



## BuckingHorse (23 August 2010)

Fab photos, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (23 August 2010)

Halfstep said:



			I've been looking for the Eurostar breeches too (blushes). I can't even find them on the Eurostar website! And that had does look super smart. 

Click to expand...

Uhm, I can't find them either. Maybe they really are just for their sponsored riders! They do sponsor quite a lot of people, it might have been just a coincidence that I saw several riders wearing them.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (23 August 2010)

The UVEX range of glasses is incredible! I want a pair!


----------



## Baydale (23 August 2010)

Fantastic photos, FB, thanks, even if they leave me feeling massively inadequate for all the reasons Icestationzebra mentioned earlier. 

Now we'd like some more photos of you and yours please. I love all this spangly dressage porn with the matchy matchy and patent overload.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (23 August 2010)

Thank you Baydale! Yes, you will all get matchy matchy pictures next week (am away at a conference this week, boo) - Kerilli located and kindly sent me a new set of BANANA YELLOW pad & bandages, so a photoshoot is very obviously urgently needed


----------



## Baydale (23 August 2010)

I'm quite sure they're Deep Vanilla, not Banana Yellow. I'll look forward to seeing those photos and will make sure my sunglasses are close to hand.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (23 August 2010)

Whatever the colour, Kerilli said she loved it! So it's eventer-approved matchy matchy


----------



## meardsall_millie (23 August 2010)

Another one feeling completely inadequate now!! 

Fantastic pictures FB, thanks for posting those.  Any more?


----------



## Law (23 August 2010)

Fab pictures. Thanks for sharing  Love all the stylish bling etc etc. I did see one person in a t-shirt I own  Yey. Shame i've not got her figure for it :'(


----------



## Passage... (1 September 2010)

horseywelsh said:



			Thanks for sharing. I always enjoy looking at your photos from events abroad so please do post in the future - great to see the behind the scenes at places many of us will never get to see. 

Click to expand...


Ditto! thanks for sharing they are amazing pics xx


----------



## arizonahoney (1 September 2010)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			Kerilli located and kindly sent me a new set of BANANA YELLOW pad & bandages, so a photoshoot is very obviously urgently needed 

Click to expand...

Oh WHAT? I wanted the banana coloured Anky gear too... I am a bit jealous now


----------



## wellybob (1 September 2010)

arizonahoney said:



			Oh WHAT? I wanted the banana coloured Anky gear too... I am a bit jealous now 

Click to expand...

Ditto


----------



## rowy (1 September 2010)

Thanks for the photos, they are great ! They are so clear! you must have a good camera!


----------



## Jiffy (1 September 2010)

I'm soooo glad I stumbled across this post ...am sat drooling over the EF pics and LOL at the Vespa helmet!


----------



## Gamebird (2 September 2010)

More please! You have a lovely eye for detail and I prefer the warm-up ones.

Would like to add to ISZ's reasons but after the debacle last evening trying to persuade Archie to even pretend to take a contact and becoming progresssively redder, sweatier and fatter (there were mirrors - I *swear* I got fatter!) then watching blonde, thin dressage lady get on and achieve the aim in under 20mins without breaking a sweat I don't even feel qualified to comment on a dressage thread!


----------



## sillygillyhorse (2 September 2010)

I "think" the Vespa style helmet is by CASCO (shame on them!).  The brown Uvex is the FP3 Glamour model.  Can't find anyone in the UK that does them but this company in Germany appear to have the full range and the CASCO ones

http://www.1a-reitartikel.de/index....5b1bc125a1d3ac4b63ce5136317c315d&keyword=uvex

Happy shopping


----------



## TallyHo123 (2 September 2010)

wow, these are lovely pics! Wish I was there


----------

